# Hurts when getting up. Please help



## HPFMTRE (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey guys please help me out. I just noticed today that my female GSD crys a little when she gets up. Shes about 6 years old. I just noticed it today really and it seems that when shes laying down and gets up fast it hurts her and she lets out a little cry. We were playing pretty rough the other day with our new puppy(15 months old) so im not sure if she is just sore but it does scare me a lot because i hope it isnt hip displacia. She was playing fetch today fine running around and swimming but she seems a little sore. What do you guys think?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She could have strained something or pulled something when she was rough-housing with the pup. If she seems to be ok after she gets up it could just be soreness, a baby aspirin could help with that. If she doesn't seem to be getting better you may want to take her to the vet and get her checked out.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Could be lots of things. Hip dysplasia, elbow dysplasia, muscle strain or sprain or other injury, arthritis. If it's not better in a couple of days I'd take her to the vet.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Unless you take her to the vet and have her x-rayed, you won't know for sure.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Something similiar happened to us on Sunday morning. Ava was crying..didnt want to get up...and we were ready to run to the ER. After going over her head to toe we noticed she was in pain behind her shoulder area. She was able to walk and bear weight...but was in pain and wanted to lay down for the most part. We ended up waiting it out that day...watching... and figured we'd see our regular vet on Monday morning. (of course that was only if she didn't get worse or more symptomatic, etc we really took it min. by min. and went with our gut...) She was greatly improved the next day...and now is pretty much back to normal. She must have pulled a muscle. In hindsight...she had a particularly rigorous play session on Sat. 
If I were you...I'd call my vet if you see no improvement in the next day or two.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would give her some Arnica or Aspirin. If it's a sudden onset, it's probably a sprain. If she doesn't get better, take her to the vet.

However, my collie would suddenly go completely lame when a storm was coming in. He couldn't even get up without help. If you start to see a pattern with the weather then take her in for a check for arthritis.


----------



## HPFMTRE (Jul 6, 2010)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> She could have strained something or pulled something when she was rough-housing with the pup. If she seems to be ok after she gets up it could just be soreness, a baby aspirin could help with that. If she doesn't seem to be getting better you may want to take her to the vet and get her checked out.





Myamom said:


> Something similiar happened to us on Sunday morning. Ava was crying..didnt want to get up...and we were ready to run to the ER. After going over her head to toe we noticed she was in pain behind her shoulder area. She was able to walk and bear weight...but was in pain and wanted to lay down for the most part. We ended up waiting it out that day...watching... and figured we'd see our regular vet on Monday morning. (of course that was only if she didn't get worse or more symptomatic, etc we really took it min. by min. and went with our gut...) She was greatly improved the next day...and now is pretty much back to normal. She must have pulled a muscle. In hindsight...she had a particularly rigorous play session on Sat.
> If I were you...I'd call my vet if you see no improvement in the next day or two.





Jax08 said:


> I would give her some Arnica or Aspirin. If it's a sudden onset, it's probably a sprain. If she doesn't get better, take her to the vet.
> 
> However, my collie would suddenly go completely lame when a storm was coming in. He couldn't even get up without help. If you start to see a pattern with the weather then take her in for a check for arthritis.


Well this morning when she got up she kinda cryed a little bit but thats all ive heard. She went to the bathroom fine and walked up and down the stairs fine and jumped up onto the couch. She doesnt show signs of limping either. It seems when she gets up really fast it hurts her. I hope shes gonna be ok in a few days.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Dogs are great at hiding pain.

If you are really concerned for your girl, get her to the vet for an orthopedic evaluation and xrays (check on the hips), or make sure she is on good joint supplements now. Also rule out any tick diseases.

If she has audibly cried, it really hurts.


----------



## HPFMTRE (Jul 6, 2010)

LisaT said:


> Dogs are great at hiding pain.
> 
> If you are really concerned for your girl, get her to the vet for an orthopedic evaluation and xrays (check on the hips), or make sure she is on good joint supplements now. Also rule out any tick diseases.
> 
> If she has audibly cried, it really hurts.


She woke up last night crying loud then was fine. She walks fine and all that so i dont know what this is. Looks like we are going to the vet monday


----------



## HPFMTRE (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey guys. Ok this is weird. All the sudden out of no where she will start crying for about 10-15 seconds then its over and shes fine.This has happened 3 times now. Its almost like a really bad muscle cramp? Im taking her to the vet tomorrow but what do you guys think this is?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh gosh...I really don't know. So glad you are going to the vet...keep us posted and wishing you the best!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

When was her last Lyme's test? I would test again.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

HPFMTRE said:


> Hey guys. Ok this is weird. All the sudden out of no where she will start crying for about 10-15 seconds then its over and shes fine.This has happened 3 times now. Its almost like a really bad muscle cramp? Im taking her to the vet tomorrow but what do you guys think this is?


If she were mine I'd put her under house arrest until you can get her to the vet's office.


----------



## HPFMTRE (Jul 6, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> When was her last Lyme's test? I would test again.


I havent tested for that. Does she match the symptoms?



arycrest said:


> If she were mine I'd put her under house arrest until you can get her to the vet's office.


She hasnt been more then 3ft away from me for the last day haha im taking her in soon.


----------



## HPFMTRE (Jul 6, 2010)

I talked to the vet this morning. She says that she will be ok and that the earliest i can take her is monday morning.  She saysif she stops eating and drinking water to bring her in right away. But shes eating fine and i took her to the park today. So i hope she is doing better.


----------

